# New lens arrival - (Sigma 70-300mm)



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Had a new lens arrive yesterday so just having a quick play around. Wasn't expensive - £65 from a decent fella on eBay (they do exist after all!! :laugh: )

Nikon D3300 camera

Sigma 70 - 300mm lens

Setup on a tripod - which I need to work out the best angles to shoot from. Obviously lots to learn regarding the use of light/ flash, etc.

Quite impressed by outcome of these, even if I did forget to clean my Speedy before taking the pictures!! :rofl:

I'd welcome any advice and recommendations to improve my images in the future (not looking for critic as such, for these images as I know they aren't very good lol).

I am very much an entry level/ beginner.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Take many so you can delete the less appealing.

Buy a cheap lightbox or make one (I have no technical skills).

Don't put all your equipment away until you have viewed the shots you have taken. I have lost count of the times I've put everything away and then upon viewing on the computer have found the subject was dirty/ dusty/ out of focus/ badly lit and then don't have the inclination to get everything out again. "I'm better at making this observation than actually doing it."

Enjoy yourself trying different things, that's what its all about after all. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Restricted depth of field can be a bit of a nuisance with the more powerful zoom lenses and on the two close-up pics of your Speedy it would have been nice to have the watch in focus from edge to edge, if possible with that lens.


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

brummie1875 said:


> Take many so you can delete the less appealing.
> 
> Buy a cheap lightbox or make one (I have no technical skills).
> 
> ...


 Yes it's certainly enjoyable mate and I totally get what you are saying about putting everything away before viewing the shots... Did the same earlier! Oh well lesson learned :laugh:



> Restricted depth of field can be a bit of a nuisance with the more powerful zoom lenses and on the two close-up pics of your Speedy it would have been nice to have the watch in focus from edge to edge, if possible with that lens.


 Yeah I get what you are saying mate. I need to get my head around the settings of the lens and finally get to grips with the cameras manual settings. Funny thing is I can take a half decent shot with my iphone :laugh: Oh well as mentioned above, its all the joys of learning.


----------



## Reamer (Oct 15, 2018)

Enjoy!

As you've said you don't want critique(not that I would critique, more so point out one thing you could do) I won't offer it, but if you have any questions about photography, camera settings etc, feel free to ask!


----------



## Acsii (Sep 10, 2018)

There is some noise in these shots which looks like you had the ISO set quite high. I use a D3300 and 35mm 1.8, not the easiest lens to use for this kind of photography I know. I use a speed light always with indoor photography, which allows me to keep my ISO at 100 so I get a crisp shot. Not trying to be a critique but just helping out


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Acsii said:


> There is some noise in these shots which looks like you had the ISO set quite high. I use a D3300 and 35mm 1.8, not the easiest lens to use for this kind of photography I know. I use a speed light always with indoor photography, which allows me to keep my ISO at 100 so I get a crisp shot. Not trying to be a critique but just helping out


 Thanks mate - I have just got myself a flash so will try that and see how it improves my shots. :thumbsup:


----------



## Reamer (Oct 15, 2018)

MrF-UK82 said:


> Thanks mate - I have just got myself a flash so will try that and see how it improves my shots. :thumbsup:


 You can get a cheap little softbox for them on Amazon or eBay too. It helps diffuse the light and really helps give good quality light in situations like this where you're basically doing product photography.

It will definitely help keep your ISO down as you can't really have a slower shutter speed because you'd get blurring with the hands.


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Reamer said:


> You can get a cheap little softbox for them on Amazon or eBay too. It helps diffuse the light and really helps give good quality light in situations like this where you're basically doing product photography.
> 
> It will definitely help keep your ISO down as you can't really have a slower shutter speed because you'd get blurring with the hands.


 Wouldn't get blurring hands with a tripod :thumbsup:


----------



## Reamer (Oct 15, 2018)

MrF-UK82 said:


> Wouldn't get blurring hands with a tripod :thumbsup:


 No I mean the hands of the watch moving  It's hard to judge because unless perfectly timed, even a 1 second exposure may still show slight movement of the hand(s) on the watch.

Flash will help get more light in so you can have a fast shutter speed  How are you getting on with it so far?


----------

